# Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή = General Secretariat for Consumer Affairs



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα σας,
βλέπω ότι η συγκεκριμένη γραμματεία δεν έχει ιστότοπο στα αγγλικά ή εγώ, τουλάχιστον, δεν τον βρήκα - βρήκα ωστόσο ένα φριχτό _Consumer General Secretariat_ και υποψιάζομαι ότι κάπως έτσι έχουν αποδώσει την ονομασία αγγλιστί.

Εγώ που προτιμάω το _General Secretariat for Consumer Affairs_ είμαι καλά, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 2, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι αν το Secretariat είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη (δεδομένου ότι χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε διεθνείς και κυβερνητικούς οργανισμούς) και τι ακριβώς εννοούν όταν λένε "γραμματεία".


----------



## NadiaF (Feb 2, 2010)

Μπα, και εσύ, και εγώ, και άλλοι είμαστε πολύ καλά 

Δες εδώ: http://www.wewantapplegreece.com/in...or_consumer_affairs_asked_vodafone_about_the/

ή εδώ: http://www.ine.es/ioe/ioeOper.jsp?t...tariat for Social Policy and Consumer Affairs

ή και όλα αυτά:
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&r...retariat+for+consumer+affairs"&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Χε, χε, σας ευχαριστώ, αγαπητή αποπάνω :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 2, 2010)

Και να συμπληρώσουμε μερικούς από τους αντίστοιχους οργανισμούς σε ΗΒ και ΗΠΑ:

1. To Consumer Direct, παρακλάδι του Office for Fair Trading
2. Το UK Consumer Protection Agency 
3. Το Bureau of Consumer Protection στις Η.Π.Α.

Δεδομένου ότι η λέξη secretariat (ή _Secretariat-General_) χρησιμοποιείται σε διεθνείς οργανισμούς και ιδιαίτερα στην Ε.Ε., θα προτιμούσα στη θέση της γραμματείας το Office ή το Bureau που ενδείκνυνται για τέτοια contexts και τέτοιες οργανώσεις, εκτός κι αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε την αντιστρεψιμότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Διαφωνώ. Οι σύνδεσμοι προς τις δύο πρώτες οργανώσεις που αναφέρεις δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για ιδιωτικά σώματα. Μόνο το τρίτο φαίνεται να είναι ομοσπονδιακή υπηρεσία. 
Η ΓΓΚ από την άλλη δεν είναι ιδιωτική οργάνωση, όπως π.χ. το Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή.
Η σελίδα του UK Consumer Protection Agency λέει:
The UK Consumer Protection Agency (UKCPA) is a community of* independent small to medium sized businesses and consumers* dedicated to the preservation of the highest trading standards and the promotion of integrity and professionalism. 

Αυτό μάλλον ομοσπονδία καταναλωτών είναι ή κάτι παρόμοιο, κρατικός φορέας δεν είναι πάντως, ενώ η ΓΓΚ είναι γραμματεία του υπουργείου οικονομίας.

Όσο για το γραμματεία και secretariat, δυο ορισμοί:
 ΛΚΝ. Γραμματεία: 2. διοικητικό όργανο ενός πολιτικού ή άλλου φορέα: Eίναι μέλος της γραμματείας του κόμματος. Tο καταστατικό προβλέπει τριμελή ~. Γενική Γραμματεία Tύπου και Πληροφοριών / Aθλητισμού.

secretariat 
n
1. (*Government*, Politics & Diplomacy)
a. an office responsible for the secretarial, clerical, and administrative affairs of a legislative body, executive council, or international organization
b. the staff of such an office
c. the building or rooms in which such an office is housed
2. a body of secretaries
3. a secretary's place of work; office
4. the position of a secretary

Διαπιστώνω με λίγη έρευνα ότι η χρήση του αγγλικού όρου δεν περιορίζεται σε διεθνείς οργανισμούς. Βλέπω, π.χ., εδώ, μια secretariat του ΗΒ που είναι κρατικός οργανισμός, σαν τους δικούς μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 2, 2010)

Ας τα πιάσουμε από το τέλος.

Καταρχήν ο σύνδεσμος που δίνεις στο τέλος για την secretariat του ΗΒ επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που λέω για τη χρήση και τη σημασία της λέξης. Το συγκεκριμένο secretariat είναι secretariat όνομα και πράγμα, όπως χρησιμοποιείται και όπως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη.

Tο Consumer Direct που αναφέρεις χρηματοδοτείται από το Office of Fair Trading, δηλ. από το Αγγλικό κράτος. Αλλά το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι αν είναι κρατικό ή δημόσιο. Ούτε αν αντιστοιχεί στη Γραμματεία ή στο Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή.

Η παρατήρησή μου εμένα αφορά κυρίως την καταλληλότητα της χρήσης της λέξης Secretariat γι' αυτό το σκοπό. Και όπως φάνηκε και από τα λεξικολογικά και διαδικτυακά ευρήματα που παρέθεσες κι εσύ η ίδια, δεν είναι κατάλληλη. 

Θα την χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο αν έπρεπε η μετάφραση να είναι απολύτως αντιστρέψιμη. Με άλλα λόγια, αν θέλεις να καταλάβει ο πελάτης σου τι είναι η συγκεκριμένη γραμματεία στην Ελλάδα, με το secretariat -νομίζω- θα τον μπερδέψεις περισσότερο.

Υ.Γ. Άσε που έχουμε και τα Ευρωπαϊκά Secretariat-General...


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2010)

Δεν διαφέρει πάντως από π.χ. τη Γενική Γραμματεία Νέας Γενιάς και όλα αυτά τα μεταφράζουμε εδώ με το General Secretariat.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2010)

Και στο Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας χρησιμοποιούνται οι ίδιες αντιστοιχίες:
Γενική Διεύθυνση = General Secretariat
Διεύθυνση = Secretariat


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2010)

General Secretariat για το Γενική Διεύθυνση; Πάλι καλά που βάλανε secretariat και όχι το άλλο εξαιρετικά κοινό και δημοφιλές μεταξύ των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών λάθος, _*Directorate*_. 

Η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, Νέας Γενιάς κλπ λέγεται έτσι επειδή έχει για επικεφαλή της έναν διορισμένο γενικό γραμματέα, ας πούμε. Αντιθέτως, τα secretariats είναι:

. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy)
a. an office responsible for the *secretarial, clerical, and administrative affairs of a legislative body, executive council, or international organization*
b. the staff of such an office
c. the building or rooms in which such an office is housed
2. a body of secretaries
3. a secretary's place of work; office
4. the position of a secretary


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> General Secretariat για το Γενική Διεύθυνση; Πάλι καλά που βάλανε secretariat και όχι το άλλο εξαιρετικά κοινό και δημοφιλές μεταξύ των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών λάθος, _*Directorate*_.


Που είναι λάθος επειδή...;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Που είναι λάθος επειδή...;



http://www.thefreedictionary.com/
http://www.merriam-webster.com/


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directorate
A directorate is an agency usually headed by a director, often a subdivision of a major government department.​Καθώς και αυτό:
http://www.dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=21950&dict=CALD&topic=boss-and-manager

*directorate *
a department or organization which is responsible for one particular thing.
_
the Norwegian fish and game directorate
the directorate of corporate development
_​
Λάθος, λες, ε;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2010)

Καραμπινάτο λάθος και κυρίως χρήσης. Το δε άρθρο της Wikipedia που παραθέτεις, το επιβεβαιώνει. Το πρόβλημα με τις λέξεις που βρίσκουμε στα λεξικά είναι ότι πρέπει να ξέρουμε και σε ποιο context να τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Αλλά αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστό, συνέχισε να το χρησιμοποιείς.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καλημέρα είπαμε; Δεν είπαμε. Καλημέρα!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ :) Τώρα που έχω και την έγκρισή σου, θα το χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς φόβο και πάθος. Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, Νέας Γενιάς κλπ λέγεται έτσι επειδή έχει για επικεφαλή της έναν διορισμένο γενικό γραμματέα, ας πούμε.


Καλημέρα. Άρα λογικό μετάφρασμα είναι το Secretariat. Στο OED:
[...] Also, the administrative and executive department of a government or similar organization (as the United Nations), usu. directed by a Secretary(-General) [...]

Η διοίκησή μας και τα ονόματα που διαλέγουμε για τις υποδιαιρέσεις της θυμίζει γαλλικό σύστημα. Θα μπορούσε να θυμίζει γερμανικό, όπως συχνά το δίκαιό μας. Δεν επιβάλλεται να θυμίζει αγγλικό. Μπορούμε να δώσουμε επεξηγηματικά μια περιγραφή που να δείχνει το ρόλο του στον αναγνώστη (π.χ. ο Αυστραλός αναγνώστης μπορεί να θέλει διαφορετικές εξηγήσεις από τον Άγγλο), αλλά, όπως λέτε, τα ονόματα θέλουν μια κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Άρα λογικό μετάφρασμα είναι το Secretariat.



Όχι όμως για μια τέτοια οργάνωση όπως η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. Επιπλέον, τα secretariats γενικά επιτελούν τα διοικητικά καθήκοντα και τη γραμματειακή υποστήριξη ενός οργανισμού. Η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή όμως κάνει άλλα πράγματα. Άρα και ως προς το σκοπό και τη λειτουργία διαφέρουν.



nickel said:


> Η διοίκησή μας και τα ονόματα που διαλέγουμε για τις υποδιαιρέσεις της θυμίζει γαλλικό σύστημα. Θα μπορούσε να θυμίζει γερμανικό, όπως συχνά το δίκαιό μας. Δεν επιβάλλεται να θυμίζει αγγλικό. Μπορούμε να δώσουμε επεξηγηματικά μια περιγραφή που να δείχνει το ρόλο του στον αναγνώστη (π.χ. ο Αυστραλός αναγνώστης μπορεί να θέλει διαφορετικές εξηγήσεις από τον Άγγλο), αλλά, όπως λέτε, τα ονόματα θέλουν μια κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα.



Είπα από την αρχή ότι αν θέλουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα κρατάμε το secretariat. Αν θέλουμε σωστά και σύγχρονα αγγλικά πάμε σε office ή bureau ή κάτι σχετικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Είπα από την αρχή ότι αν θέλουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα κρατάμε το secretariat. Αν θέλουμε σωστά και σύγχρονα αγγλικά πάμε σε office ή bureau ή κάτι σχετικό.


Ναι, είπα, συμφωνώ ότι στον τίτλο πρέπει να κρατήσουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα, για να έχουν και οι μεταφραστές έναν κοινό παρονομαστή, και στην εξήγηση ας βάλει ο καθένας bureau, office, organization ή ό,τι άλλο του καπνίσει.


----------

